# Banana Leaf



## Saphellae (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey all,
I am buying some banana leaves (frozen) to experiment with.  Does anyone have experience cooking with them?  If so, pass along your recipes please!!!     Also, what kind of taste do they infuse the food with, for example when steaming fish inside.
I haven't experimented with a new food in a LONG while! Excitement happening right here!

Saph


----------



## Selkie (Apr 15, 2011)

They don't infuse any flavor, but I used them to, as you said, simply steam foods wrapped in them - when I lived on the islands. They're pretty when properly wrapped, and lend themselves to a tropical theme when entertaining, but to use them for any culinary purpose... I'd use parchment first before using a banana leaf.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 15, 2011)

Aww  I was hoping they were like lotus leaf.  I love lotus leaf and I can't get them ANYWHERE 

Anyway, I made a roasted red pepper sauce with garlic, oregano from the mountains in Greece that mother in law brought back (she has family) and olive oil from the same island as the oregano.
To go with tilapia.. it smells to die for. I'll make the fish tomorrow in the oven.


----------



## JMediger (Apr 15, 2011)

We have a new Mexican restaurant in town that uses them for tamales.  They are huge, a little sweet (the guy says it's from the leaf) and to die for!  Sorry, no recipe, just another idea ...


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 15, 2011)

I've never had a tamale J.. I've heard of them though! They aren't very popular up here.


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 23, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> Hey all,
> I am buying some banana leaves (frozen) to experiment with.  Does anyone have experience cooking with them?  If so, pass along your recipes please!!!     Also, what kind of taste do they infuse the food with, for example when steaming fish inside.
> I haven't experimented with a new food in a LONG while! Excitement happening right here!
> 
> Saph



Hi! I heard you can make a traditional tamale wrapped in banana leaves as opposed to corn husks. I just buy a bag of masa and add some corn oil, broth, salt, baking powder. I add about a teaspoon of salt and baking powder and the oil and broth a little at a time until its firm yet spreadable. As for the filling, I roast or boil a whole chicken(you can use that broth in the mesa mix) and add onions, chiles, and salsa verde. But you can use pork or chicken and whatever youd like to add. Then I steam them for 25 minutes. 
Id like to hear what you wrap in the banana leaves


----------



## Saphellae (May 23, 2011)

Hi Amanda, thanks for the tips on Tamale's, I may try them sometime but I"m really not a fan of mexican type foods.  I pretty much just bake fish in the banana leaves.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 23, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> Aww  I was hoping they were like lotus leaf.  I love lotus leaf and I can't get them ANYWHERE
> 
> Anyway, I made a roasted red pepper sauce with garlic, oregano from the mountains in Greece that mother in law brought back (she has family) and olive oil from the same island as the oregano.
> To go with tilapia.. it smells to die for. I'll make the fish tomorrow in the oven.


Saph your husband has Greek blood, the Island Greeks are crazy like all people who live on Islands in the Med, I will get shot if my wife reads this I prefer Santorini to Hvar where we have a home.My closest friend in the world is from Kalamata.


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 23, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> Hi Amanda, thanks for the tips on Tamale's, I may try them sometime but I"m really not a fan of mexican type foods.  I pretty much just bake fish in the banana leaves.



Oh ok :-D I dont eat fish, but my oldest son does. I might try wrapping fish for him


----------



## texherp (May 23, 2011)

I think they do impart flavor. If not, then at least aroma (maybe only when fresh?).  Everybody had banana trees in their backyard growing up on the Gulf coast so for us they would actually have been pretty convenient.  If you starting with fresh ones, you have to hold it over a hot stove burner or microwave it a little to soften it so it won't rip.

You could wrap some whole tilapia or some other pan fish with ginger, garlic, onions and sliced tomatoes and bake them.  You can also use them to line casseroles.


----------



## Saphellae (May 23, 2011)

Tex, I plunge them in hot water for a minute before using them so they don't tear while I wrap the fish.  I did find it was more of a distinct aroma that is similar to using lotus leaf, and it is SO good.

Bolas, yes he is greek from Lesvos, we are going there next summer yay.. Santorini is probably on our hit list for island hopping, his cousin works at a gorgeous inn we will probably stay at, the name escapes me. I was disappointed upon hearing the beaches are rocky, however only mildly as I am not just going there to be a lazy... hmm, maybe I am??


----------



## Claire (May 24, 2011)

In Hawaii we often used ti leaves for the same purpose.  I don't know that either really change the flavor much; I'll agree that it is sweeter than, say, using aluminum foil or corn husks and are much more moist.  There are many dishes made using big, sturdy leaves as wrappers.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2011)

Where do you get banana leaves in Kingston, ON (not to mention lotus leaves)? I might be able to justify a trip to Kingston later this summer just to get the banana and lotus leaves...


----------

